# Anxious at 39 and 6 weeks prego after a recent chemical



## DaisyQ

Anyone else just really nervous? I keep worrying about MC, MMC, blighted ovum etc. Not reassured by the statistics. Not only am I 39, I'm very overweight and my husband is 47. My initial beta was also low at 51, for when I think I ovulated. I'm not due for a scan until the 20th. I know I just have to wait it out and I'm not (mostly) in the clear until 2nd tri. The uncertainty is driving me mad.


----------



## Ckelly79

Oh huni I know how u feel. I'm 38 pregnant with number 4 at 11 weeks, It was actually thought I miscarried at 6 weeks only found out this week this wasn't the case. 
Think positive and try to remain calm and look after yourself. You could also try talking to your doc let them know your worries and fears . X


----------



## DaisyQ

Turns out it's probably a blighted ovum. :cry: I go back in about 10 days for another ultrasound to confirm. Last Thursday they only saw an empty sac. I was supposed to be 8 weeks then. Possibly I was more like 7 or 7.5. But still should be seeing *something*.


----------



## Luvspnk31

I'm sorry. :( Let us know how it turns out. FX'd for you!


----------



## Ckelly79

I'm so sorry my lovely xx


----------

